# Looking for a good comic...



## FunkyVerb (May 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the furry community. I've seen forum trolls post furry porn before, and it always caught my interest, but I've never really looked into it until now.

Anyway, I'm looking for a gay furry comic that has good artwork _and_ lots of sex. I haven't done a whole lot of extensive searching, but all the well-drawn ones I've been finding just keep going on and on and never seem to get to the action.

Suggestions?

(Also, does "yiff" mean sex, or does the term refer to something else?)


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

*sigh*

Go to Fchan or Ychan. I'm sure you'll find something. Have fun.


----------



## FunkyVerb (May 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Go to Fchan or Ychan. I'm sure you'll find something. Have fun.



Is this forum not for that kind of stuff? No need to be rude, bro


----------



## Machine (May 29, 2010)

FunkyVerb said:


> Is this forum not for that kind of stuff? No need to be rude, bro


You're new here and asking for porn. You're not expected to be treated like a king here.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 29, 2010)

If you want gay comics your in luck because almost all of them are. -.-


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 29, 2010)

lol


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

FunkyVerb said:


> *gay furry comic*





FunkyVerb said:


> good artwork _and_ *lots of sex*.





FunkyVerb said:


> (*Also, does "yiff" mean sex, or does the term refer to something else?*)


*sigh*

This last statement especially is how you know someone's _really_ new to this fandom


----------



## Machine (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sigh*
> 
> This last statement especially is how you know someone's _really_ new to this fandom


Yup. Isn't it heartbreaking?


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yup. Isn't it heartbreaking?


Brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Machine (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Brings a tear to my eye


After reading this thread, can you conclude that not all furries are nymphomaniacs?


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Amphion said:


> After reading this thread, can you conclude that not all furries are nymphomaniacs?


Just the new ones


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2010)

not gay, no yiff, but it's one of the most famous furry comics and will run you through some furhistory (lol)

sabrina online


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

God damn, this place needs a sticky or something. A definitive list of webcomics and physical comics by category, so people can stop damn well asking.

I'll start one off later, when I have a bit more time to do some trawling.


----------

